# What is the difference between....



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 4, 2011)

Pleasure Driving Working and Pleasure Driving Turnout? There is a Fall Frolics driving event our local driving club is holding and those are two of the classes. There is also a cones class and poker run, and those I know! It looks like a fun day and I am wanting to go play!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 4, 2011)

Working is judged on the ability of the horse/mini to provide a pleasurable drive (so look like you are having fun!). Judged at walk, trot, working trot and strong trot, and must stand quietly and back. Judged 70% on performance, 20% on condition and fit of harness and vehicle and 10% on neatness of attire.

Turnout Class is run the same way but judged very differently: 70% on the condition, fit and appropriateness of attire and overall impression, 30% on performance, manners and way of going. This is where your fancy hats and color coordination matter. You know that you need an apron, BROWN gloves, and hat/helmet, and must hold your whip, right? The apron should color coordinate with the cart/seat colors.

Have fun!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 4, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Turnout Class is run the same way but judged very differently: 70% on the condition, fit and appropriateness *of harness and vehicle, neatness of* attire and overall impression, 30% on performance, manners and way of going.


I think Mary forgot to add a few words. I have included them in *bold* above. They make a big difference in how the rules are read.




It's not just about your clothing. Having a quality harness that fits (no adjustments on the "last hole", either the top or the bottom hole) as well as a vehicle that is in scale for the animal is key.

But even if your are not exactly correct, go in it anyway and see what you can learn from it. There was a time that we would skip Turnout at ADS-recognized shows because we didn't think that we were "good enough", but then we learned more, made improvements in our turnout and now do very well in the Turnout class. The Turnout class is a way to recognize those that put a lot of effort into making sure they fit and are clean. Without it, exhibitors could just show up all sloppy and tarnished!






At the bigger shows, it could be considered the "money" class, but I have also seen lessor quality turnouts win because their harnesses fit better than the expensive ones.

I could go on and on about the "unwritten rules" of Turnout, but if it is just a local fun show, I wouldn't stress out about it too much. Just make sure you are clean and your metal is polished, and you are good to go.





Myrna


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like fun!

I don't have any clothing yet for this type of class. My cart is a wooden oak Meadowbrook/roadcart and my harness is a Country Carriages USA black with brass. Cart is also appointed with brass, so we match there. Seat is black. Horse is bay. Harness DOES fit him well and not on the last holes....





I will get brown gloves and look for a black apron.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

Great catch Myrna!! I copied it right out of a show premium and THEY left those key words out. That error was very consistent with our show experience too.

An apron doesn't have to be fancy. I think it can just be a large piece of cloth (should reach to about mid-calf when in the cart??) that you can just velcro or tie around you -OVER YOUR JACKET or blouse - to keep your clothing clean.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 5, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> An apron doesn't have to be fancy. I think it can just be a large piece of cloth (should reach to about mid-calf when in the cart??) that you can just velcro or tie around you -OVER YOUR JACKET or blouse - to keep your clothing clean.


I'm still using a big green square of cloth I never got around to hemming or attaching velcro to- I just safety pin it discreetly in place!



I much prefer the apron to reach the top of my boots when standing as then it doesn't pull up and show the rough-looking hems of my pant legs and leave me looking unfinished. One to mid-calf is certainly appropriate for the historical purpose of an apron, but I don't think it looks good.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 6, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> I don't have any clothing yet for this type of class.


You don't have to have any special type of clothing. Just something nice you would wear to church or a professional job interview. For years, we would just wear our hunt seat coats, shirts, and helmet. The Meadowbrook is sporting enough that the hunt attire works well. I have a simple, well-fitted, black Ann Taylor blazer (got at a consignment shop for $25!



) and a Land's End khaki blazer (Goodwill for $15!) that are my staple articles of clothing. Then I have a pair of black dress pants, BLACK socks (no white sport socks sticking out of your pants), black shoes (I wear my black Paddock boots polished up) with black harness (brown shoes with russet harness), and accessorize with a coordinating scarf to add a bit of color. I have gotten hats at Macy's, Boston Store usually around Easter, and carriage supplies. But again, a helmet is an easy fix, especially if you are not sure what style of hat to get. I feel that helmets should always have velvet covers, though. No big white helmet on top of your head!





Hats can make or break a turnout. I know of new competitors that just assume bigger is better no matter what they drive, and have a big coaching hat (think Queen of England at a wedding) with their Meadowbrook and pinto horse (the Queen would NEVER have a pinto horse on a carriage _she_ is in!). A Meadowbrook is basically a "grocery-getter", go-to-town vehicle, but you have to remember that in the Victorian days, you _dressed_ to go to town. You wouldn't have been seen dead in a pair of sweatpants! And you sure wouldn't wear a wedding hat to get groceries! You need something more formal than a ball cap, but less formal than a big Church hat. So getting clothing for carriage driving is a bit of tradition mixed with modern styles.

I have a grandiose intention of putting an article of "How to Sew an Apron" on my website, complete with photos and directions. There are a number of ways to do it, but we have done some simple ones and more elaborate ones. I don't have time this week to finish that article, as we are getting ready for a show.

I like my aprons to the crease of the boot/shoe when standing. Anywhere from mid-calf to the crease of the boot when seated is appropriate. Some people like them mid-calf because they feel it is safer to move around. I don't like my pant legs hanging out, and I have also been known to wear shorts under my apron in vehicles you can't see my legs from the back. Much cooler on hot days, and you can flip up the apron while waiting for classes to cool off, too!

I have a Turnout handout on my website on the Cart and Harness Education page that goes into more detail.

Myrna


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the explanations and tips!

We have a local series of shows in the area. It is at a saddlebred barn, and points are recognized for American Saddlebred, American Show Horse, APHA and a couple other registries. This year, show management opened up classes for the minis. Since this is Rascal's field, we entered, although, frankly I hadn't clue 1. Pretty good with dressage, pretty sucky with Pleasure.

The morning of the show was snappy, "frisky weather." We had a judge from San Diego, a very large, tall, black man who has trained and judged about everything equine. After the mini classes, he took time out to talk to us, explaining his placings. He had a wonderful, deep gravely voice, and an exceptionally fine sense of humour! He turned to me and in his very best preacher's brimstone declared:

"LAAAAAAWWWWWD a'MERCY, chile'!!! Ahhh mean *Laaaaawwd* a'MERCY! Youahhh hohhhhse was the *demon* hissssself. Aaaayaa had to' ah *stay *in thaaaaht arenaaaa. Ahhh feeahhhh'd fo'a you, chile'! Ahhhya, was *a'feared* I'yaaah might have to'a *rescue y'all*!"

Well, we were so hysterical! We had NO hope of stopping laughing!!! But! The point was driven home:

The object of the Pleasure Driving class was that the horse should appear willing, fun and pleasant to drive and the overall appearance should be that of a wonderful day out driving.

As opposed to devil spawn blazing hellfire around the arena.


----------

